

Amdahl’s law - Amdahl's original paper - niels_olson
http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~n252/paper/Amdahl.pdf

======
niels_olson
Amdahl discusses pipelining in paragraph 7. I thought pipelining was always
attributed to Ritchey at al as something for Unix. It had not occurred to me
that the concept existed in general computation well before that.

